# How to steer the horse?



## Vindicated (1 June 2011)

This sounds such a basic question, but what is the correct way to steer the hose. I keep being given different advice on the matter and want to practice the right way. So currently, if I wish to turn left I'll open my left rein and push my left heel into his side, so in effect he is turning round my "knee". 

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Roody2 (1 June 2011)

It depends how the horse has been schooled, however essentially you should be aiming to steer the horse with your leg and seat.

This is achieved by using the outside leg just behind the girth to encourage the horse to turn away, the inside leg on the girth to get the horse to bend, and turning the hips and seat bones to the direction of travel following your shoulders (inside shoulder back).

If you want to turn left and the horse is a baby then opening the left rein will assist you in training the horse to bend to the left and vice-versa to the right.

In reality it isn't as simple unfortunately as horses will put in lot's of 'get-outs' to any aid you give so it is best to get some hands on advice from a good instructor who can see you and your horse.


----------



## Vindicated (2 June 2011)

Is this the same for all diciplines or just dressage? I see many people doing cross country and using the reins to direct the hore. And on hunts.


----------



## JessandCharlie (2 June 2011)

Oooh, there's a question.

Personally, to go left, I close my left leg around them, and move my right leg back a tad. Bring my right shoulder forward an inch or two so I'm turning in the direction of the bend and bring both my hands to the left and inch. It's a slight movement, but I find it keeps the contact a bit more steady (no real increase in pressure) and the contact of the outside rein on their neck seems to help in preventing them from falling out, whilst the inside rein is slightly open to ask for bend. Might be a little unorthodox, but it's worked on all the (admittedly few) horses I've tried it on 

J&C


----------



## noblesteed (3 June 2011)

I have been taught to use the outside rein to steer, ie outside hand constant and just open inside slightly. outside leg behind girth but still, drive horse with inside leg into outside rein. Turn with your body and look where you're going.
It depends on how well-schooled your horse is though!!! When mine is in a cooperative mood I only need to use my eyes and head to turn. But when he isn't listening or wants to go elsewhere I end up using my reins more. I think when the horse is excited/full of adrenalin they might need a bit more definitive action which is why you see riders pulling mouths.


----------

